# Dash cams legal in France?



## campertwo (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys, off to France on Monday morning ferry. I think I read somewhere that dash/crash cameras are illegal in France? Could anyone confirm please before we get stopped by the Gendarmes? Cheers :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I dont think that dashboard cameras are illegal at all, are you confusing this with your navigator (Tomtom etc) which tell you where the speed cameras are located? Now that is illegal, so you should have that facility turned off for France.:hammer::rulez:
Have fun,:cheers::drive:


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2015)

i`ve just done 4 weeks over there, my dash cam is very visible from the front and i had no problems what so ever.

Saw plenty of gendarmerie including 2 quite large road side checkpoints. 

Not sure what was going on but it looked very serious with plenty of armed officers on both sides of the road.

They stopped me at one of them but just to let several vehicles out, then they waved me on.


----------



## campertwo (May 28, 2015)

Yes, maybe I am confusing the 2 of them? I shall look at my tomtom & turn the speed camera alert thing off! Thanks!


----------



## oppy (May 28, 2015)

We are still in France for 4 more weeks and the dash cam is still in full view, no problems. Sat-nav speed cameras is still switched on but the Garmin changes the warning to 'Dangerous Road Section Ahead'. I have noticed though that there are some new type camera's that look a little like the traffic flow ones in the UK and mounted on poles rather than the roadside bins that are the norm. Hope this helps.

 Not sorted the fridge yet though


----------



## campertwo (May 28, 2015)

OK, thanks for that advice. Hope you get your fridge sorted. I added a 12v /240v cool box that lives in the garage locker. Mainly to keep wine & beer in! :tongue:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 28, 2015)

campertwo said:


> Yes, maybe I am confusing the 2 of them? I shall look at my tomtom & turn the speed camera alert thing off! Thanks!


No need to turn it off it is up to date, (you should have conected to tomtom home or drive and up to date, then the tomtom will sense it is in France and automatically switch to 'danger zones' which are legal


----------

